# Bilder nachladen statt vorladen!



## Lukasz (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo ich habe ein kleines Problem. Bislang sind Skripte wie diese hier (dir ich im Netz gefunden habe)

```
<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function BilderVorladen()
{
	document.Vorladen = new Array();
	if(document.images)
	{
		for(var i=0; i<BilderVorladen.arguments.length; i++)
		{
			document.Vorladen[i] = new Image();
			document.Vorladen[i].src = BilderVorladen.arguments[i];
		}
	}
}
//-->
</script>
<title>Bilder vorladen (Image Preloader)</title>
</head>
<body onLoad="BilderVorladen('bild1.jpg','bild2.gif');">

Die Bilder der nächsten Seiten werden vorgeladen, während Sie diesen Text lesen.

</body>
</html>
```

vorhanden, und dienen dazu bestimmte Bilder vorzuladen. Ich möchte aber genau das Gegenteil bewirken, in dem ich bestimmte Bilder nachlade. Ist das möglich? weil wenn ich mega Bilder zu  laden habe, soll doch liber erst der Text erscheinen, und danach das Bild erst, sofern es vollständig geladen ist.

Liebe Grüsse aus Reutlingen!


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Dezember 2004)

Dieses Skript lädt "nach".... onload tritt ein, wenn ein Dokument fertig geladen ist, nicht während es geladen wird.


----------

